# Brushes



## whiplashes (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey ladies...
I'm a MUA from Toronto.

My brushes are tired and I am going to replace some of them soon. Mostly powder/blush/contouring face brushes...maybe add some new ones to spice things up.

Wondering what brand of brushes you prefer from a professional angle (not for personal use only)....?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 4, 2009)

Brand: MAC They have a great selections of brushes, but they are little expensive. They last for years and years though!!! Bobbi Brown has some good brushes but they don't have a big selection.


----------



## looovemac (Jun 4, 2009)

Mac is my first choice and I'm very pleased with sigma make up brushes too


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 5, 2009)

MAC, Japonesque (I've never gotten a bad brush), Adesign,Crown, billyB beauty's brown haired brushes.
I have a link to pics of most of my brushes, if you want to see what they look like:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/brushes-137581/


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 14, 2009)

i love the nars brushes even though i only have four of them


----------



## mistella (Jun 15, 2009)

i have brushes from a variety of brands..i like to mix and match. some of my faves are from smashbox, nars, stila, crown


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 15, 2009)

I copied this from another thread that I answered about brushes 

There are four major brush manufacturers for cosmetics
Anisa international
Hakuhodo (spelling)
Crown 
Royal & Langnickel 

Anisa being the largest makes brushes for 
MAC (even the brush sets)
Sephora
Laura mercier 
Lola 
Bobbi brown
Smashbox
A design

Almost all makeup brushes are made by hand 
not by machines 
the price difference depends on the materials used to make the brush 
the only place i can see machines coming in is when the hairs are cut but even then you can tell if it was done by machine. (those cheap brushes that come with makeup sometimes that are bluntly cut off and even feel cheap) those are mass produced and made by machine, big difference from the mac brush sets. 

my fave brushes right now are A design, Hakuhodo (very expensive), and simple beaute.

even the posh brand is pretty good which you can find in CVS or Target .. and they are cheap. 

A design and Hakuhodo are my go to brushes though.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hakuhodo is now Takara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice brushes


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Hakuhodo is now Takara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not its not ...i don't think thats the right company heres the link 

Hakuhodo USA


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jun 15, 2009)

The Makeup artistry school I attend, they distribute A design brushes as well. I like
::


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisMakeupMan* 

 
_not its not ...i don't think thats the right company heres the link 

Hakuhodo USA_

 
I was on the CA site - are the companies between the countries different because many of these are the same brushes?


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I was on the CA site - are the companies between the countries different because many of these are the same brushes?_

 
Its possible I haven't checked that site.


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 15, 2009)

Chris, which of the Hakuhodo brushes do you have, what line? I want to get some and I'm lemming for the traditional japanese brushes, but am also interested in the other series. Thanks


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

My kit includes mostly brushes from the following lines:

MAC
Laura Mercier
Crown


----------



## 4everbeautyful (Jun 15, 2009)

I am not loyal to any brand...I will use a brush from any line as long at it performs well...my kit includes:

makeup forver
lancome
japonesque
crown
Quo

I also have a set of brushes from the Elite Pro Institute...I took a course with them and they sent me a 16 piece brush set...i must say that I absolutely love their eyeshadow brushes.


----------



## ChrisMakeupMan (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Chris, which of the Hakuhodo brushes do you have, what line? I want to get some and I'm lemming for the traditional japanese brushes, but am also interested in the other series. Thanks_

 
I like the Kokutan (spelling) series ... and the series with the red handles. 

the traditional brushes rock I like blush brushes.


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. The kokutan series looks yummy (yikes on the price tho). Do you use them as all-over powder brushes or can they also be for sculpting (I'm in a sculpting moment now lol)?

And can I pls come play with your brushes?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Feb 8, 2012)

I love Hakuhodo, Shu, Mac, Royal and Langnickel, Crown, and Bobbi Brown.


----------



## nuvit (Feb 16, 2012)

I suggest you to try MAC, Smashbox and Hakuhodo.


----------

